# New heads



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

After seeing and reading posts about tournaments and fishing blue water, I decided to get busy. These are all 9" heads that are either plunger or bullet shaped. I'm land locked for a couple more weeks, but they will see action soon. The second pic are ones for a friend and his new boat.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)




----------

